# Girls Elgin Twin Light 4 star $499 BIN



## Robertriley (Jul 18, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332725205940


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 18, 2018)

looks like a 24 " !
 Either that or that woman is Huge ..


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 18, 2018)

Lol...I thought the same thing.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2018)

detroitbike said:


> looks like a 24 " !
> Either that or that woman is Huge ..



I've found my soulmate!!! Might even be a 20"!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 19, 2018)

I am SO confused by the size of this bike


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 19, 2018)

I like it…..Trying to find out size now.  Fit my wife perfectly.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2018)

Kstone said:


> I am SO confused by the size of this bike



I'm more cornfused about the size of the woman:eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> I like it…..Trying to find out size now.  Fit my wife perfectly.



I don't believe they made a 24" version of this bike.


----------



## kreika (Jul 19, 2018)

So she’s 6’3. Ain’t y’all ever seen a tall lady before? Loool


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 19, 2018)

Seller says it's 26".


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 19, 2018)

If it WAS a 24" I'd have been all over it (negotiate price) as my wife is a shorty and I dig that bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 21, 2018)

It's gone.....


----------

